# Denver's defense



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I really like manning, its like watching the MJ of football but I cant see them winning it all if they cant stop other teams from scoring like the rams are about to do..

Any other Bronco fans out there in the MMA aether?


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm a big Peyton fan as well. But that was just a horrible performance today by the Broncos. They have ZERO running game, and the defense has played poorly on the road. Hopefully Sanders and Thomas aren't out along time.


----------

